# Das erste mal raus mit dem Belly Boot Wie anziehen?



## sfera-haiza (8. Juni 2014)

Grüßt euch,
am kommenden Mittwoch solls auf nen Stausee gehen mit meinem Belly Boot (Ron Thomson).

Wo ich mir noch sorgen mache ist die richtige Kleidung:
-> *Habe KEINE Neoprenwathose sondern eine "normale" dünne*
Die Frage ist , bei ca 20°C wassertemperatur ob ich hinkomme einen Satz winterliche (warme) Socken anzuziehen, lange Unterhose und Jeans oder ob es doch etwas mehr werden sollte.
Wollte eigendlich wenns geht den Tag im schwimmen verbringen.

Nur bei der Frage was nun anziehen unten wo man im wasser sitzt bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.



Ansonsten habe ich einen 1,5kg Anker und ca. 30m Leine, alles wie Hakenlöser, Fischtöter, Kescher, Köder und sonstige Ausrüstung bekommt eine Schnur welche am Boot festgemacht wird. Freundin ist in Sichtweite am Ufer als Sicherheit. Die Fische will ich so mir das Glück genädig ist und ich brauchbare Fische bekomme an einer Schnur außenbords auffädeln in "kühl" im Wasser treiben lassen.


Ich hoffe ich habe nix vergessen was entscheidend ist. An die Rutenwahl dachte ich,- Griff ist deutlich vor meinem Ellenbogen zuende von der Rute welche ich nehme ( DAM Yukon Composite Spin 30 in 2,10m, wg 10-30g, ich will Drop Shot angeln auf Barsch / Zander )


----------



## zanderzone (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal raus mit dem Belly Boot Wie anziehen?*

Moin!

Bei 20 Grad Wasser reicht deine Hose mit ner dicken drunter! 20 Grad is schon ne Menge.. Und die Hose dient dir auf jeden Fall als Schutz!!


----------



## sfera-haiza (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal raus mit dem Belly Boot Wie anziehen?*

Kurze Rückmeldung:
Gestern gings für mich raus,- es war geil und ne tolle Sache.
Ich hatte ne lange thermo Unterhose an und ne Jeans und 2 Paar Socken übereinander und es war ok. War nicht warm geworden, ich habe weder geschwitzt noch gefrohren.

Ich saß non stop drin von etwa 10:30 bis 17:30 Uhr und man war auch ein echter Hingucker für die Leute muss ich sagen. Man wurde von anderen Seglern und Bootsfahren doch mal gefragt was das ist und die Lieblingsfrage wie man sich drin fortbewegt ^^

Habe zwar nix gefngen was aber auch die Geste rüberbringt ^^


----------



## zanderzone (18. Juni 2014)

Coole Sache! Aber jetzt sehe ich erstmal den Unterschied zwischen Belly und Belly, ohne deins schlecht machen zu wollen.. Bellyangeln is auf jeden Fall ne geile Sache!!


----------



## sfera-haiza (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal raus mit dem Belly Boot Wie anziehen?*

Wohl wahr, da sitzt man nicht im wasser so tief drin was gerade bei kalten Tagen sicher hilfreich ist.

Für mich sind das die ersten Erfahrungen und da ich noch studiere und mir das Belly für 40€ vor die Nase kam habe ich zugeschlagen und es macht mir auch viel Spaß.
Wenns zu kalt ist muss ichs auch nicht haben damit zu fahren. Bei uns sind leider die Seen auf denen das fahren damit getstattet sind eh weiter weg.

Wer öfters auch bei kälterem Wetter die Gelegen hat hat damit zu fahren dem rate ich zu einem höheren , so wie du es hast.


Man muss eben auch immer wissen was und wieviel hat man damit vor.


----------

